# [SOLVED] First Time Buliding



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey everyone. New here. Sorry in advance because I bet you read a ton of these new posts everyday. Anyways, my birthday is coming up soon and I was planning on having them buy the parts and me building it. Although I have no experience in building, I don't see how it could be too hard. Plus all of my friends have custom built computer and I could always ask them for help. I am looking for a gaming computer that can play high end games. They haven't decided on a budget yet because my birthday is still a little ways away. What should they be expecting to have to pay for one? Also, I have no idea which parts to buy so if someone could help me out and lead me in the right direction, that would be great. Thanks


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Can someone give me a list of parts that would be good for around $1,000??


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

I think you might have asked too vague of a question. Look at the sticky above titled "Please Read This Before Posting". It asks some very important questions that the guys can use to answer your question. I believe there are too many variables associated to give you a an answer without know certain things about what you have currently and are looking to do with the computer.


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

1. Budget: Around $1,000

2. Brands: Anything that would work

3. Multitasking: Gaming and school work

4. Gaming: Yes, I plan on gaming, mostly new games and old.

5. Calculations: Most likely nothing special

6. Overclocking: Not really unless I have to

7. Storage: Just games and some school work

8. Legacy Support: I don't know?

9. Operating System: I dont really know between Vista or XP

10. Case: A cool looking case that would be able to hold everything

11. Accessories: I am going to need keyboard and a mouse as I don't have them already. Nothing special, just normal stuff.

12. Recycled Components: No

13. Monitor: I am going to need a monitor. Nothing special, I guess normal sized

14. Stores: I'm guessing newegg.com... That's the only one i really know of.

15. Location: USA


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Alright, you have a good sized budget so lets start

Motherboard: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4410100&CatId=13

That will shred any other mobo you can find. Great price to

GPU: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3970768&CatId=2758

You will need thermal paste also: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3522883&CatId=503

Amazing, also comes with 4 Gigs of RAM so you won't need to buy it separate!

GPU Fan: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2943299&CatId=1588

That should keep it nice and cool.

Case: You can really pick anything that fits a ATX mobo just make sure you don't get a case PSU combo. Exampleof one to get: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2337816&Sku=ULT33182

Case Fans: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3976142&CatId=802

You can support 2 of them, I would suggest getting at least one.

DVD/CD Drive: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4305950&CatId=88

Anything really works

Hard Drive: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3179250&CatId=2458

Big HD, will hold alot

PSU: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2235424&CatId=2533

That will hold any upgrades for the next 5 years.

Monitor: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4477854&CatId=170

Great buy

Keyboard: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1530752&CatId=1482

Video Card: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4486366&CatId=1826

Or
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4114035&CatId=2306

Its really up to you get the 1st one for light gaming, the 2nd for intense higher end gaming.

That will work for any new game for next 3+ years.

Vista Home Premium: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3746812&CatId=3778

Good luck

Total $ 955 or $980 USD.

I can make it cheaper or else add some more upgrades if you want, that computer will be a top end one for about a year or so.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Yea you don't want a DDR3 motherboard too buggy and for a couple of bucks more you can have a 9800GT over a 9600Gt.
Nor do you want a EOL CPU with the slower FSB, A C2D E8500 will outperform a Q6xxx CPU for gaming> http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/Crysis-1680x1050,818.html

Link	Discp.	Cost	Rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036 E8500	$189.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145184 DDR2 800 2x2	$44.99	25.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128358&Tpk=GA EP45 UD3P GA EP45 UD3P	$134.99	20.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148294 SEA 500G	$89.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009&Tpk=850tx 850TX	$139.00	20.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488 Vista HP 64	$99.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068 Case	$49.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102801 HD4870	$189.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106287 DVD burner	$22.99	

$961.92	$65.00
Total	$896.92


----------



## Andyd103 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

If you haven't built a computer before you might want to have someone who knows what they're doing to help you just so you can see first hand how it should be done.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

there are some decent youtube videos that show how to put a system together too ............ google will get you there

and also look thru this

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

I have a ton of friends that could help me build it so that isn't really a problem. I am really liking everything connor-53 posted. One question... What is so bad about DDR3?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

its slower than DDR2 ------------ the larger latencies of the DDR3 ram kill its potential 


and their are alot of kinks with DDR3 & their respective motherboards that just plain havent been ironed out ............ they are selling soooooo slowly ...... they may never get ironed out


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

the system from post #6 has the muscle and the bang for the buck ratio in its favor !


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

I really liked that case from post #5. Could I get something similar to a case from post #5 with a system like post #6?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

yes ............... the case from post #5 will work 


here is one of my fav air flow cases of lately

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103011&Tpk=wind tunnel case


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Post 6 is also missing fans and monitor and keyboard and mouse right? Or did I miss all of those?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

use the 700 watt power supply that comes with it for a door stop though !


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



linderman said:


> use the 700 watt power supply that comes with it for a door stop though !


This may be a really dumb question, but the 700W power supply that comes with what?


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Okay, So I combined both Post #5 and #6 together and came up with a list. There is more than likely something wrong with it because I don't know a lot when it comes to this stuff. If I could get some input and any advice for changes I would really appreciate it. Thanks 

Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128358&Tpk=GA EP45 UD3P
Processor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036
Procesor Fan: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...ffiliateID=X3Th4gZi_iQ-7T6Nk0QILxbdyrTWs1AIpQ
Thermal Paste: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3522883&CatId=503
Ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145184
Case: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2337816&Sku=ULT33182
Case Fan: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3976142&CatId=802
DVD Drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106287
Harddrive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148294
Power Supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009&Tpk=850tx
Monitor: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4477854&CatId=170
Keyboard: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2479498&CatId=142
Mouse: anything lol
Video Card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102801
Vista: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



linderman said:


> use the 700 watt power supply that comes with it for a door stop though !


lmfao


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



xNaStYx said:


> This may be a really dumb question, but the 700W power supply that comes with what?


He is saying the case he suggested the PSU that it comes with sucks *** so you might as well use it as a door stop....Make sure you get a new PSU 650+ Watts.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



xNaStYx said:


> Okay, So I combined both Post #5 and #6 together and came up with a list. There is more than likely something wrong with it because I don't know a lot when it comes to this stuff. If I could get some input and any advice for changes I would really appreciate it. Thanks


Ok, you can go faster with RAM

Example: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3757080&CatId=2531

Get this for the case fans, its a 2 pack and you can use both
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4312790&CatId=802

If you really want this computer to be amazing, add a good sound card 

Example:http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4196071&CatId=2771

I would say defiantly do the RAM and Case fans I posted but the sound card is completely optional.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

For the video card I would suggest this:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4369731&CatId=3585

It is the same as the other one but the other one will make your whole computer be hotter and that one up there. Even though it is Super-over-clocked, it still runs cooler.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

pay the extra $10.00 for these ............ tighter / faster timings and rated for more voltage

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145194


dont mess with that mass cooler .............YUCK ................. OCZ vendetaa 2 or Artic Freezer 7 Pro


the rest all looks very good .................. I would condsider the GA-EP45-DS3L instead of the GA-EP45-UD3P (you dont need two video card slots ........ the Ds3L will give you more pci slots which you may be able to use ............. with a video card like the 4870 ...... it dont need any help from a second card!)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

BTW: when you are ready this beast will overclock to 4.0 ghz with the flick of a finger ......... effortlessly


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

the 4870 and 260GTX are both awesome cards ........... you cant go wrong with either one !


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

So here's my new list. If there is anything else that could be changed, please feel free to let me know. I don't want to really spend any more money that what this is at because this is already over $1,000.


Motherboard(99.99): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128345&Tpk=GA-EP45-DS3L
Processor(189.99): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036
Procesor Fan(36.99): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134
Thermal Paste(5.99): http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3522883&CatId=503
Ram(49.99):http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145194
Case(59.98): http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2337816&Sku=ULT33182
Case Fan(9.99): http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3976142&CatId=802
DVD Drive(22.99): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106287
Harddrive(89.99): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148294
Power Supply(109.99): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009&Tpk=850tx
Monitor(89.99): http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4477854&CatId=170
Keyboard(52.99): http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2479498&CatId=142
Mouse(): anything lol
Video Card(189.99): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102801
Vista(99.99): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488

Total: $1,108.85 without shipping :sigh: Kind of a little more than what I wanted to spend but, If it is good equipment than I guess I will pay the price.


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

I am going to change the case fan to this...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999122

I don't really see a problem in changing it.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

if you dont like that rig ...................... you wont like any system out there !

you will have all the computer muscle anyone needs ............. that system will game right along side anything out there ............. even systems costing $700.00 to $1000.00 more


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Aweomse! One quick question. I'm trying to keep everything to newegg but they don't have the case or monitor on it. I don't really think it would make a difference if I ordered from two different sites but is there anything on newegg that is similar to the case and monitor on tigerdirect.com?


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

I hate to double post but since I can't edit the posts I guess I have to. The motherboard is currently out of stock. How long does it normally take get back in stock and for how long will I have to order it until it goes out of stock again?


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



xNaStYx said:


> I hate to double post but since I can't edit the posts I guess I have to. The motherboard is currently out of stock. How long does it normally take get back in stock and for how long will I have to order it until it goes out of stock again?


Here:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...793&sku=G452-2712&srkey=GIGABYTE GA-EP45-DS3L

Same exact mobo but on tigerdirect, its and extra $10 but you wont have to wait like 2 weeks.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

I often order parts from two sometimes even 3 & 4 places ...........................


dont overlook mwave.com either ...............


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



linderman said:


> I often order parts from two sometimes even 3 & 4 places ...........................
> 
> 
> dont overlook mwave.com either ...............


I hate mwave, don't ask....


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

After talking to some kids in school today, most said I didn't need the case or processor fan, they said it came with the case. Is this true? Also, one of my friends said I should pick up two of those hard drives because I would need them and that they were cheap. Is that really necessary?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Most of the power supplies that come with a case are junk we always recommend buying them separately so that you get a quality supply and the correct size to meet your needs.
The CPU if a boxed CPU and not OEM, Tray or AMD black box edition will come with a heat sink and fan that will work for stock clocks, for quieter operation or overclocking the larger aftermarket heat sinks are recommended. 

Ultra is Tigers house brand, have a look at some of the coolernaster cases at Newegg


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

So are you saying I should take a look around newegg to find a different case?


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144151

Would this case work?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

The Apeva is as good as the Ultra's.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



xNaStYx said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144151
> 
> Would this case work?


It will but make sure you get 80mm fans you have chosen 120mm that case doesn't support 120...Glad I caught this? lol


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



xNaStYx said:


> After talking to some kids in school today, most said I didn't need the case or processor fan, they said it came with the case. Is this true? Also, one of my friends said I should pick up two of those hard drives because I would need them and that they were cheap. Is that really necessary?


lol 2 500g hard drives? If you need 1000 gigs, you might as well get a TB hardrive. You won't need it unless you are downloading insane amounts of illegal movies lol. But here is a TB hard drive ($100)
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4426054&CatId=2459


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Here get this it is a 1 TB hard drive AND Windows Visat Ultimate!!!!! This would be an amazing buy, and it is cheap: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4171809&CatId=2459

You will never run out of space with a 1TB HD.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

1T's are great until you need to to a back up, 2 500's are easier to deal with.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

try a data recovery on a 1TB drive ............... then tell me what you think of them [email protected]%^&*()_.................. especially with the customer stopping by 4 times a day to see if its done yet ...........ROFL


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



linderman said:


> try a data recovery on a 1TB drive ............... then tell me what you think of them [email protected]%^&*()_.................. especially with the customer stopping by 4 times a day to see if its done yet ...........ROFL


lol.


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Well I wasn't planning on buying 2 500's, I was really just wondering why he would suggest me getting two.


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Also, I am pretty sure my friend has a copy of Vista that he never used to that saves me around $100


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



xNaStYx said:


> Also, I am pretty sure my friend has a copy of Vista that he never used to that saves me around $100


No, he most likely has an OEM unless he bought a new disc and upgraded from lets say XP. I would play it safe and go with a new one. Wouldn't that suck to have a nice new computer and not have an OS? lol.


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116483

He bought this and never even opened the box. He said he would sell it for 40$. Should I do that or buy the premium for $99?


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



xNaStYx said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116483
> 
> He bought this and never even opened the box. He said he would sell it for 40$. Should I do that or buy the premium for $99?


1. Home Basic SUCKS
2. Make sure if you do buy premium, you DO NOT buy the upgrade, you need the FULL install one.

buy this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

That is the exact one I had on my list.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



xNaStYx said:


> That is the exact one I had on my list.


Well then get the one you listed. Do NOT get basic or if you get xp do NOT get home edition.


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Alright cool. Does anyone else have any other suggestions with my build?


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



xNaStYx said:


> Alright cool. Does anyone else have any other suggestions with my build?


I am not even sure what you are getting, please post EVERYTHING you don't need the prices, I will look it over and see.


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Sorry they are kind of spread out throughout the posts. Here's my list..


Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128345&Tpk=GA-EP45-DS3L
Processor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036
***Procesor Fan(36.99): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134
Thermal Paste: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3522883&CatId=503
Ram:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145194
Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144151
Case Fan: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999465
DVD Drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106287
Harddrive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148294
Power Supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009&Tpk=850tx
***Monitor(89.99): http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4477854&CatId=170
Keyboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126009
Mouse: anything lol
Video Card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102801
Vista: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488


Quick questions. Is monitor good just for now? I plan on upgrading over the summer but will this look and be a good monitor. Also, all of my friends said I do not need a processor fan because one will come with the case or something and the stock one will do fine.. Is this true?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

all lookes good to me


yes ........... the E8500 comes with a stock heatsink/fan which will need to be repalced "if" you deceide to overclock ?


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Well I am probably not planning on overclocking right away, So couldn't I always buy that fan later and use the stock fan for now?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



xNaStYx said:


> Well I am probably not planning on overclocking right away, So couldn't I always buy that fan later and use the stock fan for now?








yup .................. sure can :wink:


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128345&Tpk=GA-EP45-DS3L

Mobo isn't for sale anymore.
I am getting this one when I buy mine. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372

The cpu fan sucks, get this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019

The monitor is not for sale anymore. Just find a new on, no big deal. Also, this RAM is a little faster and comes with its own cooing fan for when you do decide to OC. It would be a great buy.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197



I like that video card, I might swap it out for the one I am going to buy. Everything else looks good, put those into consideration.


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Just as I am about to buy everything they go out of stock or go discontinued? Go figure... =(


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Yup, go with what I posted. They are equal if not better.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

same thing really ...........GA-EP45-UD3L


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Do I need thermal paste? Also, can someone give me a link to a good cheap beginning monitor? I plan on upgrading later during the summer but I need one for now. Thanks


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Or should I get a good monitor now and get it all at once??


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



xNaStYx said:


> Or should I get a good monitor now and get it all at once??


You can get a good one for like $150-200 Are you willing to spend that?


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

1. *$170 22 inch on sale until 3/30*: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009145

2. *$190 23 inch*: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009163

3. *$190 21.5 inch*: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001319

Number 3 is the best hands down.

About thermal paste, there is usually some that comes with the CPU but if you want the good stuff (which you do) then here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100012


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

I don't see why not. I am sure I will get more than that from random relatives for my birthday so I'm pretty sure I could buy that. I don't know much about monitors so if someone could lead me in the right direction, that would be great :grin:


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



xNaStYx said:


> I don't see why not. I am sure I will get more than that from random relatives for my birthday so I'm pretty sure I could buy that. I don't know much about monitors so if someone could lead me in the right direction, that would be great :grin:


^^^


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Hahaha.. I guess you beat my post by a couple of seconds


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Your number 2 and 3 are the same links...


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



xNaStYx said:


> Your number 2 and 3 are the same links...


I just edited the post, go try it now. Human error ftw!


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Why is #3 better than #2?


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



xNaStYx said:


> Why is #3 better than #2?


Simply because of the name, Samsung is known for everything being higher quality. I would say #2 over #3 but only if you are using HDMI cables which you aren't. Trust me #3 is better.


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

I'm going to go with number two.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



xNaStYx said:


> I'm going to go with number two.


Your choice..............................


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Will all of these pieces work together and fit?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



xNaStYx said:


> I'm going to go with number two.









you know, without *sharing *why you picked #2; your reply for choosing #2 is somewhat of an insult to the poster offering you his time and effort .......:4-thatsba


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



linderman said:


> you know, without *sharing *why you picked #2; your reply for choosing #2 is somewhat of an insult to the poster offering you his time and effort .......:4-thatsba


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Well not to be mean or anything but he didn't really give me a reason for 2 over 3 other than its samsung and "trust me".


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



xNaStYx said:


> Well not to be mean or anything but he didn't really give me a reason for 2 over 3 other than its samsung and "trust me".


lol i figured you would listen seeing how you can't even make a decision for yourself. Everyone needs to tell you what to get.


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

oh ok


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



connor-53 said:


> lol i figured you would listen seeing how you can't even make a decision for yourself. Everyone needs to tell you what to get.




*NO NO NO *...................Connor....:4-thatsba


we dont allow such responses like that ...............



CIVIL / PLEASANT discussion is *MANDATORY* ...........:wink:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

actually ............ built by Samsung is a reason why #3 would have an edge over another (maybe ............ I didnt actually look at them) but I am aware samsung monitors are excellent quality .........

generally speaking you can go on resolution capability 1900 x requires better performance than 1200 x 


but dont expect leaps and bounds of differences in units that are only priced $20.00 or $30.00 apart


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



linderman said:


> *NO NO NO *...................Connor....:4-thatsba
> 
> 
> we dont allow such responses like that ...............
> ...


lol


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

I just don't see how the samsung is better besides by the name


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



xNaStYx said:


> I just don't see how the samsung is better besides by the name


You know what, i really could care less what you get we gave our suggestions get what you want.


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

I didn't once ask specifically you to answer all of my questions. I thank you for answering the ones you did. You have been a big help. But you don't have to get all angry because I don't see how one monitor is better than the other.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

@ Connor ................. I strongly suggest you research what a "forum troll" is .........and also "flame war" 


then review how your post #84 fits into that arena .....................


responses which are rude or provoking will not be tolerated ........... this may serve as your last informal warning ................

infraction points will be issued in the future ............... please enjoy the forum and do not incumber other posters ...........

other members will not get involved in discussions when they think they may get lashed for an opinion.


@ xnastyz reputation is a big part of computer parts ............. kind of like comparing EVGA video cards against BFG or Corsair Power supplies against Apevia


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



linderman said:


> Reputation is a big part of computer parts ............. kind of like comparing EVGA video cards against BFG or Corsair Power supplies against Apevia


Ahh gotcha... I always thought Acer was a good brand high-end brand. I guess I was mistaken?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

you cant evaluate by one element only ..........


IMHO upon reviewing the three monitors linked by connor ........................ I would choose #2



#2 is better in the following spec areas 


4000:1 contrast ration >>>>>>>>>>> #3 is a 1000:1 ratio

tilt screen and raise screen .............. #3 neither tilt nor raise

slightly less power consumption

slightly larger 23 inch >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>...21-1/2

more output connectors ...... annalog / rca / DVI / HDMI



http://www.dvhardware.net/article13878.html


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

That site helped out a lot. Thanks


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

BTW... #2 does tilt


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



xNaStYx said:


> BTW... #2 does tilt







typo ................. I was trying to point out that #2 does tilt and raise ........#3 does not .............


but your on it anyway .......:wink:


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Dell what?


----------



## shahedjoy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

dell monitors


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Christ no. *Ugh*

What is this guy, a troll? None of his posts I've read seem to have any purpose.


Anyway, definitely don't go with Dell. Every piece of Dell equipment I've ever owned, used, or heard about was ****. It either had low specs for an inflated price, or else had nice specs but broke in two months. Stay clear of Dell.

Case in point: My first computer was a Dell. Terrible choice on my parents' part. It was way low spec, but still as expensive a much nicer HP Pavilion. The case fan was underpowered, but very quiet. I didn't even notice when it died after owning it for three months. The power supply over-heated; voltage level spiked; hey, look, no motherboard or hard drive!

I can only assume quality is comparable on their monitors.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

ahh yes my sister jhas a dell monitor but the rest is a decent enough comp for school work ( she doesn't game)

anyways the dell monitor foa while would randomly switch to analog output from digital and she would have to switch it on the monitor, but I think that was conflicting drivers more or less


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

I have a dell monitor now... theres nothing wrong with it


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Just want to make sure everything is final and okay with ordering. Here is my list once more

Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372
Processor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036
Thermal Paste: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100012
Ram:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197
Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144151
Case Fan: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999465
DVD Drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106287
Harddrive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148294
Power Supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009&Tpk=850tx
Monitor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009163
Keyboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126009
Video Card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102801
Vista: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488



One question. A 1TB harddrive isn't much more than the 500GB one I have. Should I go with that or stick with the 500?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

I would stick with the 500 1Tb's are a lot to back up or image, optimally use 2 500's the second to store an image of the first and excess data.

The rest looks good to me, I've never used the Arctic Silver CMQ normally just the Arctic Silver 5 > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

So I got everything in the mail today. I have no idea where to start so should I just follow the how to bench test your system sticky? Would that tell me everything I need to know?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

That is a good start also see here> http://techreport.com/articles.x/13671


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

That is a good start also see here> http://techreport.com/articles.x/13671


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

So by using those two sites I got a lot done. I've put the motherboard and all of the core components but I've come to a halt on the wiring. There is just so many wires and I don't really know where they all go. Is there a detailed guide somewhere on the internet that could help me or can someone help me out? Thanks


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Okay. So, scratch my last post. I just got a lot done. Can someone tell me what I'm missing or if I did anything wrong? 

1) Went from power supply to HD and CD Drive. 
2) Connected SATA cables from motherboard to CD Drive and Hard Drive
3) Linked together the two case fans and connected it to the power supply(Is this okay?)
4) Connected some of the cables from the front panel(Not quite sure what they were) to the power supply and the USB cable to the motherboard.
5) Connected most of the front panel cables. I have a cable that says 1394. I think that's a firewire cable? I'm pretty sure my motherboard doesnt support that. I also have a cable that says ac'97 or something like that. I looked it up and it said it was a audio cable. Where does that go?
6) Put in the Video Card and connected both of the power cables of them to the Power Supply. 


My main questions. I need a 12V connector from the power supply to the motherboard right? I don't see a cable from the power supply that would fit. Also, The 1394 cable and the ac'97 cable. Where do they go? 

And is that all the cables needed??? Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

1-3 - Correct. Just make sure the fans are pointing the right way. Front should be pulling in cool air, rear should be blowing out warm air. Hold a piece of paper in front of the fans while they're spinning to see which direction they are blowing.

4 - You need to check the diagram in your motherboard manual for instructions on connecting the front panel to the board.

5 - 1394 is firewire. If your motherboard doesn't support it or you don't have any firewire devices, you can leave it unconnected. AC97 is your onboard audio.

6 - Correct


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Well found out that my PSU has an 8 pin which splits into two 4 pins. 12V problem solved. The fans came with the case so I'm guessing they are in the right way. I don't want to power on anything until I am sure everything is wired correctly

EDIT: Found out where the AC'97 cable goes. Now am I missing something? Would it be bad to turn it on and not have something plugged in? Would that harm the computer?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Sounds like you have it all give it a go.


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Sweet I turned it on and it works. Its telling me disk boot failure. I'm guessing that's because I don't have an OS installed yet. Is there anything I need to do in the BIOS before installing the OS. I set the date and time and made the primary boot device CD-Rom. Is there anything else I need to do?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

You just need to change the boot order in BIOS to 'CD First', save settings, insert your Windows CD and exit. It will then reboot and start installing. The other BIOS settings should be left as default/optimal until you get everything set up.


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

I've had my computer just sitting in the BIOS screen to see the temperature and its increased over 10 degrees. What should it be idle at?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

The idle temperature for an E8500 should be around 40C, rising to about 60C under stress, and the +12V reading should be between 11.4 and 12.6V.


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

11.6 V
System temp 41
CPU temp 33

I'm guessing that's okay?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

They're fine. After you've installed the operating system, run a fullscreen game for a few minutes, then check the temperatures and voltages with *SpeedFan* to see how the computer copes under stress.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

What power supply did you end up using?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*



wrench97 said:


> What power supply did you end up using?







thinking alike are we ...........:4-thatsba


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

the Corsair 850W


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

See if you can get your hands on a digital multimeter, if you don't already have one, and test the voltages.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html 

Very unlike a Corsair, 11.6 volts. It's still technically within the ATX specification, but for practical purposes, that would be too low.


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Is there something I did wrong?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Nope, but the psu may be faulty. If the 11.6 volts on the +12 is correct, then it's within spec, but still too low. It would be a good thing to confirm that with a multimeter, just in case the bios is reporting the voltage wrong.


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Where can I get a multimeter? Also, At what RPM should my CPU fan be running at?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Sears> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_03482146000P?keyword=digital+volt+meter


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

My CPU fan is only running at 800 RPM.. I don't think that is good.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

What temp is the CPU running?


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

It's at a constant 30-34 degrees. It is running that slow because it doesn't need to run fast? Or it is because I did something wrong?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Temps are good as the load goes up so will the fan speed, at the moment it does not need to run cooler.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

you have done nothing wrong ! relax and enjoy the fine tuning


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

I just wanted to make sure. The CPU fan was the only thing that gave me trouble throughout the whole install and I just needed reassurance that everything was hooked up right. Thanks guys


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

I would advise you start a new thread ............maybe calling it "fine tuning my new system"

this thread is really getting longgggggggg........which means alot of posters wont add input when they think they have to start reading from the beginning


----------



## xNaStYx (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Well I'm pretty much done with my questions for now. My system is all set up and running good. If I have any more questions in the future I will create a new thread. Everyone here has been a huge help. Thanks a lot. This can be locked if needed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: First Time Buliding*

Good to hear you have up and running


----------

